# (CA) SH, Int CH Yellow Lab Stud



## cntanderson (Mar 9, 2012)

Northern CA Seiner Hunt title and International show champion, WCX, TD, Conformation certificate, the list goes on. See more @ http://topdogretrievers.com/Lance.html


----------

